# Are you a capable owner of rooted i9100?



## Ezekeel (Nov 13, 2011)

If you own a rooted i9100 (international model), know how to handle adb shell or terminal and are willing to spend a few minutes of your time send me a PM.


----------



## fjkum (May 19, 2012)

Ezekeel said:


> If you own a rooted i9100 (international model), know how to handle adb shell or terminal and are willing to spend a few minutes of your time send me a PM.


 it will be faster if you Google.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

